# Agent Osvaldo Gonzalez-Ortiz



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Agent Osvaldo Gonzalez-Ortiz 
*Puerto Rico Police Department
Puerto Rico*
End of Watch: Thursday, August 7, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 12 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire (Accidental)
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, August 7, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Agent Osvaldo Gonzalez-Ortiz fatally shot while participating in the arrest of several kidnapping suspects while assisting the Federal Bureau of Investigation.

The officers had setup a raid in which they paid the kidnappers a ransom of $50,000 for the release of the kidnapped victim. As agents moved in to arrest the suspects shots were fired and Agent Gonzalez-Ortiz is believed to have been struck by a round fired by one of the FBI agents.

Agent Gonzalez-Ortiz had served with the agency for 12 years.
Agency Contact Information
Puerto Rico Police Department
PO Box 70166
San Juan, PR 00936

Phone: (787) 792-1234

_*Please contact the Puerto Rico Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Agent Gonzalez-Ortiz. Your duty is done. Serve with St Michael and watch over your brethren.


----------

